# Oak leaves in hay



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to bale the last hay of the year tomorrow and since I cut the field on Monday there have been a lot of leaves that started falling from the trees.....mostly red oak. This field is small and narrow so a large majority of the field has leaves that has blown into the hay. It is some very nice 3rd cut orchard grass but I'm concerned about selling it even at a slightly discounted price because of the leaves. Are the oak leaves toxic or will the animals not eat the leaves and pick just the hay?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayden- my experience with Oct hay near woods has always been the same. The hay is beautiful and it has leaves. The horses will eat the hay and leave the leaves, sand briars, or what ever. My understanding is that they are somewhat toxic, but I am not sure at what stage. In your case, they will be dry. You can assure the potential purchaser that they take up virtually zero volume as they are perfectly flat. they are also dry and not tasty so they will always pick the green hay out. Most of the time that the toxic weeds are an issue is in the immediated timeframe right after cutting green while the leaf is converting sugars to something else.That is usually when the toxins are highest-not sure about oak leaves.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Okay google "Oak leaves protein feedstuffs" . We used to bale that kind of hay all the time and feed it to steers they loved it . Also that is how some guys around here reclaim wood lots put fence around run cows in it and cut trees down every day they eat them up. Only real concern is wilted bitter cherry that can be toxic . If I was buying I wouldn't have a problem with it .


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I had read that red maple leaves were highly toxic to horses but have not heard anything about oak leaves being toxic....just wanted to make sure. I will probably just knock $1 off per bale to make up for a little less hay in the bales with the leaves.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a few fields like that, bale it and sell it.

Here it's wild cherry leaves that can be toxic.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My cows eat oak leaves from trees/blown down limbs every year with no visual problems.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

our heifer pasture is pretty heavy with oak trees. The young stock enjoys the acorns and have never seen any ill effects from them grazing them.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

As follows:

Oak trees, specifically, their acorns, buds, leaves or blossoms are toxic to all livestock, including horses. Oak poisoning is not common in horses.

www.thehorse.com/articles/12962which-trees-are-toxic

Black Walnut
Red Maple

Cherry

Plum

Oak

FYI..........


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

We have lost a cow to acorns before. We have one pasture with a lot of woods that leave a lot of acorns on the ground. Most of the time the cows eat a few of them as they graze and it is not a problem. The cow we lost seemed to be addicted to them and would seek them out and pretty much only eat acorns even with available grass.

Now we just watch close when cows are in that pasture plus we rotate through pasture quicker.

In cattle, "poisoning" from acorns takes time and occurs when there is an exposure to them as a major portion of their diet. I would think the toxins if any in oak leaves would be similar.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JMT

I agree with you. My cows eat acorns every fall. I keep liquid feed in the liquid feeder plus hay put out but they still eat acorns and raise a calf so I can't how acorns or oak leaves are toxic to my cows.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

We had more ill effects and upset stomachs from green apples than acorns. Still makes me chuckle watching those cows shuffle sideways like they are on a "lawnmower dui special" on Cops. :lol:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Naturally dried leaves(autumn) have very little in the form of toxins....wilted or green leaves are entirely different. I have never had any problems with the dried oak leaves in my fall hay cuttings....and as whiney as some horsey folks can be, if there was a problem you can bet I would heard about it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

My cows are not bothered by green oak leafs and will eat all they can get if trees fall or are cut down.Acorns can give some problems to cows if the hulls plug there system up.Protein supplements help a lot .So I see no problem baling some dry leafs.


----------

